# Banned IP



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Speaking of banned, I just clicked on "New Posts" and received this message, attached. It disappeared after I reloaded. What gives, admins?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

ZootTheSim said:


> Speaking of banned, I just clicked on "New Posts" and received this message, attached. It disappeared after I reloaded. What gives, admins?


I get that occasially. Glitch in the matrix, I reckon


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I have moved these posts which were posted elsewhere. Please note, they should be here.

I can't answer the question, you would need to speak to the administrator (VSAdmin)

It may be they banned an IP, and your ISP has assigned you that IP (if you have dynamic IP addresses)


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not sure it's the ISP. Each house has one ip address for all the devices etc. on the other side of the nat. That address isn't going to change often. Maybe on reboot of the router. 

What happens, once or twice, is it flashes up the notice above, then proceeds as normal. For me, on enhanced mobile.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Pete. My experience seems similar to yours, lesacks. It was a fleeting glitch, if an alarming one. Banned?!, I said to myself. Why whatever for? Have my posts not been frequent or saxy enough? Too frequent? Surely not too saxy! And I've been avoiding those other threads.... Then it was all over, back to normal.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

To check this fully, I would need to know the IP address you are on when you get this message. As I'm sure you don't want to post that in public, you can send it via PM

Kevin


----------



## unoudid (Jul 5, 2020)

I've gotten this message when first logging on if I accidently clicked the log in button multiple times before it loads.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

VSadmin said:


> To check this fully, I would need to know the IP address you are on when you get this message. As I'm sure you don't want to post that in public, you can send it via PM
> 
> Kevin


Next time it happens, I'll check the router and PM the IP.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you using a VPN? I usually connect via the closest server to me . For some reason that server occasionally gets flagged as being responsible for a lot of spam traffic. When it does I connect through a different server and the problem goes away.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

It might've been caused by a VPN, which I sometimes use, or maybe multiple clicks on the button, as unoudid experienced. Hasn't happened since, at any rate.

I'm just glad SOTW is still up and running. TorStar, the corporation that owns VerticalScope, is not doing so great.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Coda: Canadian-owned NordStar Capital LP has just won a bid to take over TorStar, which owns VerticalScope, which owns SOTW, for CA$60M. So we should be safe for the time being, unless the new owners really hate saxophones.

Also, I understand that every member of SOTW will be receiving a percentage share of the $60M. Unfortunately, it's in Canadian currency. So don't go buying that SBA or Inderbinen just yet.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

It now seems that I'm no longer allowed to view a certain thread, nor any of my own posts on the thread. Maybe that was a Moderator's decision? If so I was never informed, which seems to defeat the purpose of a ban. Am I the only one who's been banned from this thread, or was the whole thread obliterated?

I may need to re-evaluate my opinion on the archival status of SOTW....


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

ZootTheSim said:


> It now seems that I'm no longer allowed to view a certain thread, nor any of my own posts on the thread. Maybe that was a Moderator's decision? If so I was never informed, which seems to defeat the purpose of a ban. Am I the only one who's been banned from this thread, or was the whole thread obliterated?
> 
> I may need to re-evaluate my opinion on the archival status of SOTW....


Perhaps this happens when the thread is closed. Let me guess, the "Back To Work" thread.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeppers. I missed its closure, though am not surprised. That said, I’m usually able to see threads that have been closed, which usually read-only. Was this thread expunged outright?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

ZootTheSim said:


> Yeppers. I missed its closure, though am not surprised. That said, I'm usually able to see threads that have been closed, which usually read-only. Was this thread expunged outright?


I think it was obliterated. It has to do with the "P" word.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

ZootTheSim said:


> It might've been caused by a VPN, which I sometimes use, or maybe multiple clicks on the button, as unoudid experienced. Hasn't happened since, at any rate.
> 
> I'm just glad SOTW is still up and running. TorStar, the corporation that owns VerticalScope, is not doing so great.


I use PIA VPN and sometimes I get that message. They have a server called SiliconValley. That seems to be the one causing the trouble. I believe it has to do with a lot of spam traffic using that server. I switch to a different server and the problem is solved.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> I think it was obliterated. It has to do with the "P" word.


Hmm, that does raise some concerns. I can certainly understand closing a thread, but not erasing it outright. I'm not sure what good erasing the record might achieve.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried it and I get a message saying I don’t have permission to see it. Any idea what was said? Hope it wasn’t something I said. I did get close to the line a few days ago. I didn’t get any negative feedback.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

ZootTheSim said:


> It now seems that I'm no longer allowed to view a certain thread, nor any of my own posts on the thread.


I'm a bit confused, please explain - if you cannot see the thread then you wouldn't be able to see any posts, either yours or anyone's.

There is no such thing as far (as I know on SOTW) as a thread ban (I may be wrong about that). More likely is the thread was removed either because it contained lots of posts against the rules and was just removed, or it could be removed temporarily while being cleaned up, ie certain posts being pruned from the thread. When that happens the thread gets put back once it is sorted.



ZootTheSim said:


> Yeppers. I missed its closure, though am not surprised. That said, I'm usually able to see threads that have been closed, which usually read-only.


That is the difference between a closed thread (read only) and a deleted or temporarily removed thread (you cannot see it)


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Pete Thomas said:


> I'm a bit confused, please explain - if you cannot see the thread then you wouldn't be able to see any posts, either yours or anyone's.


Right, I meant that I'm unable to access either the top-level thread link, or links to individual posts through searches or automatically generated email links. No roads lead to Rome.

If others are also blocked, then I suspect it's been temporarily removed as you suggest, Pete.


----------



## Stretch (Feb 3, 2003)

No knock on you intended Zoot, but speaking from personal experience, it's always a more interesting story when you are Marty Saxed rather than the recipient of an annoying computer glitch.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed, Stretch, Marty Sax does liven things up. He's like the forum's own Metalite.


----------



## Weslin (Jan 6, 2021)

Must be the dynamic IP address I'm having that caused this to happen with a lot of threads. There is no fix for that? I tried everything, including my attempt of using a stable IP through a VPN and I even downloaded some apps to stabilize my house IP. Eventually what I figured out was the fact that I had to simply login as an admin to my router and change some settings to stop having a dynamic IP. I didn't know the login details so I had to look them up on 192.168.10.1 - Router Passwords where it also showed me how to do it step-by-step as I didn't know it.


----------

